# Oh Look A Quiz.



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Be honest, you lying fufags.

I got this. I think it fits.

EDIT
Here are my projected jobs and celebrities for anyone who is interested.

Giraffe
Genus and Species: 
Giraffa camelopardalis

Collective Term: 
A loft of giraffe

Careers and Hobbies 
Model 
Dancer 
Writer 
Actor 
Athlete 
Basketball 
Gossiping 
Hiking 
Shopping Famous Giraffes 
Cindy Crawford 
Ru Paul 
Michael Jordan


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently, I'm a porcupine.

Maybe it's because I'm a complete prick.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

Fox
Genus and Species: 
Vulpes vulpes

Collective Term: 
A skulk of foxes

Careers and Hobbies 
Computer programmer 
Lawyer 
Doctor 
Advertising 
Chess 
Gambling 
Debating 
Jeopardy Famous Foxes 
David Duchovny 
Hugh Grant 
Johnny Cochran 
Michael J. Fox


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Fox
> Genus and Species:
> Vulpes vulpes
> 
> ...



Fitting.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Fitting.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Apparently, I'm a porcupine.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a complete prick.



Very funny. Apparently you're a backstabber too.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Ssssssnake

Although I'm not so sure that fits very well.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> Very funny. Apparently you're a backstabber  too.



Why, what did I do? This sounds like an actual complaint, which is odd, because I'm pretty sure I didn't do anything specifically backstabby.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ssssssnake
> 
> Although I'm not so sure that fits very well.



Apparently you're a small, bullied, artistic recluse. Sorry, fuzzy.



Voidrunners said:


> Why, what did I do?



I don't know. That's just what the quiz says.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> Apparently you're a small, bullied, artistic recluse. Sorry, fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. That's just what the quiz says.



Well, for one thing, he called me a whore! >:V


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah right, I thought maybe I'd been a dick or something. Y'know, more than usual.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Well, for one thing, he called me a whore! >:V



Actually, I was referring to the Fox/slut thing. But guilty conscience much?


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Quit bawwwing. The quiz basically told me that I get everything I want because I'm 'charming' and not necessarily very smart. It's true though...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

It says I am a wolf.
:V
Fuck you.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a snake. 

I remember taking this quiz a long time ago, in a thread here. I got a snake then, too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It says I am a wolf.
> :V
> Fuck you.



Hah, these aren't _fandumb_ wolves. I skimmed the profile and it looks pretty good. Be happy.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

You might also be...

Mole

Snake
Porcupine

Genus and species:
Hystrix cristata

Collective Term:
A prickle of porcupines
Careers and Hobbies
Collections agent
Bureaucrat
Administrator
Politician
Reading
Painting
Movies
Gossip
Photography
Famous Porcupines
Don Rickles
Joan Rivers
Bobcat Goldthwaite

Porcupines are physically small individuals with an over-abundance of attitude. Probably due to their lack of self-esteem, they have a tendency to seek comfort by putting others down and wit, sarcasm and ridicule are the primary weapons of its oftentimes disagreeable personality. Its reputation as a backstabber is somewhat undeserved, although it has no problem with gossiping about friends and foe alike.

In defense of the porcupine's actions, its barbs are not designed to cause permanent harm. Instead, they're intended as a preemptive attack to protect its own sensitive feelings, and if anyone is wounded by its thorny words the porcupine is quick to come to its victim's aid.

Like other rodent personalities, porcupines are opportunists and are resourceful and creative in their endeavors. Adept at taking advantage of others' mistakes, they are the first to jump on the bandwagon when an opportunity arises.

With their consciously minimalist lifestyle, porcupines' financial needs are limited to the bare essentials of living and their homes are unadorned but functional.

Unambiguous loners, porcupines prefer jobs that reward individual effort and avoid manual labor or work that demands mental concentration. However, if it's lucky enough to find a job that requires a biting tongue, it performs above the call of duty.

The porcupine displays the characteristically sharp mind and opportunistic lifestyle of the rodent personalities, but unable to function successfully in social situations it is limited in its career choices. Of course, a job like postal worker, DMV employee, and IRS agent, matches its prickly personality perfectly.

This quiz is fucking gay.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm either a crocodile or a badger, apparently. No matter what answers I select I can't seem to get any of the cool animals.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hah, these aren't _fandumb_ wolves. I skimmed the profile and it looks pretty good. Be happy.



What, whinny little pussies who think they are misunderstood Snowflakes and want to be loners because loners are supposed to be hawt?

True.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What, whinny little pussies who think they are misunderstood Snowflakes and want to be loners because loners are supposed to be hawt?
> 
> True.


No, no _those_ are fandumb wolves. You're an athletic, competent, ambitious person who can actually work in a group. Be happy.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh no...



TashkentFox said:


> I'm either a crocodile or a badger





TashkentFox said:


> a crocodile or a badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> badger





TashkentFox said:


> mushroom





TashkentFox said:


> mushroom


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This quiz is fucking gay.



I don't know, I like it because it means that Furries no longer get to idealize themselves. If you're bawwwing then I've done my job.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, no _those_ are fandumb wolves. You're an athletic, competent, ambitious person who can actually work in a group. Be happy.



I am.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> snake





SirRob said:


> snake





SirRob said:


> it's a snaaaaake



Glad thats done.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't know, I like it because it means that Furries no longer get to idealize themselves. If you're bawwwing then I've done my job.



I AM SO NOT A FUCKING PORCUPINE.

I don't know what I am BUT IT'S NOT THAT.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BAWWWWWWW!



*Mood:* Accomplished.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Mood:* Accomplished.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

It's a strange thing, to try and parallel human behaviors and characteristics with those of an animal.  When I say strange I mean right up some dumb shit furry's alley.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I AM SO NOT A FUCKING PORCUPINE.
> 
> I don't know what I am BUT IT'S NOT THAT.



I have decided that you are a stoat.

It's like a weasel, but posher.

Rejoice.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Sand in the Vagina?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Zebra

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Scientist 
Accountant  
Football referee 
Legal system 
Basketball 
Tennis  
Karaoke 
Horse-riding

_*Famous Zebras* 
_ Christopher Darden 
Rudy Giulian_


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

More like vagina in his sand.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

I got the otter.

Told ya.

EDIT:
*Genus and Species:* 
_Amblonyx cinerea_ 

*Collective Term:* 
_A prank of otters_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_Engineering _
_Pro Sport _
_Medical _
_Design _
_*Computers *_
_*Mathematics* _
_*Surfing the Web* _
_*Swimming* _
_*Cuddling* _
_*Reading*_

*Famous Otters* 
_Leonardo DiCaprio _
_*Meg Ryan* _
_*Jennifer Aniston *_
_Goldi Hawn _

Still told ya.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah... i would get a wolf...  (i swear i did it truthfully...)


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I got the otter.
> 
> Told ya.
> 
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Fix'd.


OTTERSECUTION!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Now hold on, I haven't even got the electric nippleclamps out yet.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Now hold on, I haven't even got the electric nippleclamps out yet.


C'mon, guys! Help me defend our species!
...
...
...
Fuck.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Otters are stupid.

I can't draw their heads right.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I can't draw their heads right.


1. Draw a wolf head.
2. Take off a chunk off the muzzle.
3. Shrink and round the ears 700%
4. ???
5. PROFIT FROM GOOD ENOUGH OTTER!!


----------



## quayza (Apr 13, 2010)

Test is fucked up. I got sheep.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Test is fucked up. I got sheep.



Fucked up because you didn't get what you wanted?


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm an Owl. Like Abraham Lincoln. 

Fuck _you_ guys.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

HELL YEAH
ima BAT
that cool


----------



## quayza (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fucked up because you didn't get what you wanted?



Kinda but more ironic. Since some say im a goat/sheep sometimes aside from dragon.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I'm an Owl.



O RLY?


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> O RLY?


  YA RLY.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 13, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Apparently, I'm a porcupine.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a complete prick.





Tycho said:


> I AM SO NOT A FUCKING PORCUPINE.
> 
> I don't know what I am BUT IT'S NOT THAT.



Should I be glad that seemingly I'm the same as you two?

Holes are that I'm not lacking in self-esteem (I may have low opinions of what I can and cannot do, but I am not lacking in being glad I am who I am), I don't get my kicks from insulting others (that's just one mean of entertainment), and don't tend to jump on bandwagons (Disregard my last avatar).


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 13, 2010)

They could of choose a better title then the ANIMAL IN YOU...some furfags will take that the wrong way if you know what I mean :\


----------



## Attaman (Apr 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They could of choose a better title then the ANIMAL IN YOU...some furfags will take that the wrong way if you know what I mean :\



Is Gerbil a possible result in the quiz?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 13, 2010)

fuck I'm a porcupine...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

GAY, I'm supposed to be a Sheep. Good god, I don't Bawww that much...do I?
Well, I AM sorta bawwing about it now >.>


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

*Shrew 

Careers and Hobbies *
Journalist 
Paramedic 
Librarian 
Salesperson 
Actor 
Traveling 
Computing 
Thrift store shopping


The diminutive shrew is the archetypal insectivore. Intelligent, thrifty and self absorbed, it knows how to get what it wants regardless of who stands in its way. Cursed with an overactive metabolism, the shrew is unable to stand still for even a minute. Whether it's picking up the kids, shopping at a garage sale or poking its nose into other people's business, it just keeps going and going. If its outta-my-way attitude provokes resentment from friends, that's just too bad. A shrew's gotta do what a shrew's gotta do. 

Sharing does not come naturally to shrews, and they are typically the last to pay their portion at a group dinner. It's not that shrews are greedy, rather they're responding to a compulsive need to save for the future. In this respect they are much like their cousin the mouse, who takes planning for the future to extremes. 

With the conviction that it knows what's best for everyone, shrews are always ready with free advice. They seem to delight in butting into other people's private affairs. Sometimes the shrew turns this hobby into a career as a gossip columnist, movie critic, or TV evangelist. But more often than not, it retains its amateur status and practices on its long-suffering friends. 

Because shrews are constantly on the move, careers that require concentration and sober thinking are unsuitable. They perform best in chaotic jobs and thrive on the unpredictability of disorder, making them natural production assistants, circus performers, wedding organizers or emergency room technicians. 

Their predilection for collecting and organizing things would also make them good librarians or or bookkeepers, while the desire to keep moving makes them suitable for any job requiring travel and creativity. 

Shrews' sharp eyes have a knack for spotting the hole in the fence, and with their ability to make instant decisions they impetuously seize the moment and scuttle on through. Their smart mouths and high energy are put good use in the workplace, and they excel as salespeople and journalists. But sometimes their reputation precedes them and they encounter built-in resistance to their pitch even before they've opened their mouths.
___

Well, the jobs and description sure sound like me.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

From everything I've read about how you describe yourself this is pretty spot on, Vaelarsa.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 13, 2010)

Vulture 
*Genus and Species:* 
_Gyps africanus_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A coven of vultures_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_Stockbroker 
Lawyer 
Company director 
Corporate raider 
Hunting 
Gambling 
Making money 
Gossiping _
*Famous Vultures* 
_Linda Tripp 
Michael Milken 
Charles Keating _


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

I got porcupine too

....wait what the fuck


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 14, 2010)

I got a Owl


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

Weasel
Genus and Species: 
Mustela nivalis

Collective Term: 
A sneak of weasels

Careers and Hobbies 
Paparazzi 
Reporter 
Politician 
*Lawyer *
Fine clothes 
Music 
Adventure films 
Photography Famous Weasels 
Mark Fuhrman 
Manuel Noriega

OBJECTION

Unlike other weasels in FAF I don't weasel inside asses


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

It said I was a porcupine.

I call bullshit. There aren't enough question, I say.

It said I'm a backstabber (true) but I will NEVER WORK AT THE DMV.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It said I was a porcupine.
> 
> I call bullshit. There aren't enough question, I say.



Actually, this.

I mean, I know it's just another Internet quiz, but it really needs to be a bit more elaborate - most people aren't simple enough to be accurately assessed in under 20 questions.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 14, 2010)

Wild Dog

*Genus and Species:* 
_Canis canidae_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A tribe of wild dogs_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Policework 
Engineer 
Military 
Journalist  
Academic 
Running 
Writing  
Horse riding 
Surfing the net _ 
*Famous Wild Dogs* 
_ Martina Navratilova 
Vladimir Lenin

You might also be.._
Lion
Wild Cat

Awesome, I'm a commie.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 14, 2010)

A Bison......hmmmmm.

Bison
Genus and Species: 
Bison bison

Collective Term: 
A convention of bison

Careers and Hobbies 
Accountant 
Politician 
Lawyer 
Manager 
Banker 
Judge 
Long walks 
Chess 
Golf


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a mole. :V

 Mole   *Genus and species:* 
_Castor canadensis_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A labour of moles_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Engineering 
Songwriting 
Grave digger 
Researching 
*Music *
Poetry  
Coffeshops 
Designing _ 
*Famous Moles* 
_ Bob Dylan 
*John Lennon *_


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2010)

I'mma mountain goat, which kinda makes sense cuz I live in the mountains and wish desperately for a beard.


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

Awws, I at least wanted vulture.

*Weasel*

Genus and Species: 
Mustela nivalis 

Collective Term: 
A sneak of weasels 
Careers and Hobbies 
Paparazzi 
Reporter 
Politician 
Lawyer 
Fine clothes 
Music 
Adventure films 
Photography 
Famous Weasels 
Mark Fuhrman 
Manuel Noriega 

It does seem to fit, though.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Took the quiz. Tried swapping around a few answers. Nothing really fits too well.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Manuel Noriega



Oh god why is this so funny I can't stop laughing


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 14, 2010)

Baboon   *Genus and Species:* 
_Papio ursinus_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A shrewdness of baboons_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Investigator 
Journalist 
Artist 
Entertainer  
Comedian 
Massages 
Family Time 
  Camping 
Talking _ 
*Famous Baboons* 
_ Robin Williams 
Jim Carrey 
Billy Crystal 
Conan O'Brien

_I'm pretty satisfied with this. :3


----------



## Bernad (Apr 14, 2010)

Hm... I got beaver.

 Beaver   *Genus and species:* 
_Castor canadensis_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A business of beavers_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Engineer 
Naval Officer 
Manager 
Judge 
Gardening 
Woodworking 
  Collecting 
Sewing _ 
*Famous Beavers* 
_ Jimmy Carter 
Alexander Graham Bell

_The description is pretty good too.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 14, 2010)

(Yes I did baaawww for a second or two that "I wasn't a Wolf" )

Snake

*Genus and species:* 
_Dasypeltis scabra_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A twist of snakes_


*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Writer 
Artist  
Psychoanalyst (no)
Food industry 
Philosophy  (no)
Swimming 
Sculpture (no)
Debating  
Astrology(no)

_While the hobby's were somewhat accurate, the description of said snake doesn't fit me at all.


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> (Yes I did baaawww for a second or two that "I wasn't a Wolf" )
> 
> Snake
> 
> ...



The fuck is wrong with you? Snakes are awesome.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

Prairie Dog   *Genus and species:* 
_Synonyms ludovicianus_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A association of prairie dogs_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Social work 
Teaching 
Journalism 
Psychology 
Dancing 
Cinema  
Reading 
Nature  
Gardening _ 
*Famous Prairie Dogs* 
_ Gwyneth Paltrow 
Julia Roberts 
Rosie O'Donnell 
Mary Tyler Moore

_Inaccurate test is inaccurate.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Fox 
*Genus and Species:* 
_Vulpes vulpes_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A skulk of foxes_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_Computer programmer 
Lawyer 
Doctor 
Advertising 
Chess 
Gambling 
Debating 
Jeopardy _
*Famous Foxes* 
_David Duchovny 
Hugh Grant 
Johnny Cochran 
Michael J. Fox _

Spot on, i think that just proves it!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The fuck is wrong with you? Snakes are awesome.


Snakes _are_ awesome, its just the description was terrible.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I got a snake.



From below the avatar:
Gender: Male
That makes sense.


Vulture

Genus and Species: Gyps africanus

Collective Term: A coven of vultures
Careers and Hobbies Stockbroker. Lawyer. Company director, Corporate raider Hunting, Gambling, Making money, Gossiping

That doesn't quite fit, but the long description does. I've always had a vigilante personality of sorts. One time a made a joke, too, about the recycling logo with the arrows being a bunch of vultures circulating but thats beside the point.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol i got Penguin, first thought i had was 'Fight Club'.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 20, 2010)

Sheep 
*Genus and Species:* 
_Ovis aries_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A flock of sheep_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_Collection Agent _
_Accountant _
_Researcher _
_Secretary _
_Assembly worker _
_Gardening _
_Basket making _
_Child rearing _
_Choir singing _
*Famous Sheep* 
_The Moral Majority _
_Clark Kent_

The affable and meek nature of the sheep personality evokes some derision from carnivorous, but a grudging respect from its fellow herbivores. Sheep have no real defense mechanisms other than the safety of numbers, so they huddle in the suburbs with like-minded individuals, pooling resources and raising families. They are religious creatures, seeking comfort in the collective reassurance of the church where they are quite content to be labeled as flock. When confronted by obstacles, they hate to make decisions - deferring instead to their partners or their religious leaders. While this may help the sheep maintain a superficial sense of well being, it leads to the loss of identity that typifies the sheep persona. 
Their reputation for lack of vision and ambition is well deserved. Largely disinterested in politics, viewing it as time taken from work, sheep respect the law and never question authority. This leaves them susceptible to the whims of the canine personalities, who with their dominance and leadership are able to change the direction of an entire herd. Like most things in life though, sheep turn this into an advantage by utilizing the protection and guidance provided by these stronger animals. 
Physically, sheep are nondescript and uninspiring. Dressing conservatively (in wool coats), they draw as little attention to themselves as possible. Lacking the bulk and strength of larger animal personalities, they are vulnerable to predatory behavior. As a defense mechanism they utilize their strong herding instinct. Safety in numbers and the pooling of resources more than make up for the sheep's vulnerability, and they flourish accordingly. 
A prime factor in their success is their ability to concentrate on resource acquisition and money-making. Preferring to let other animals perform the time-consuming jobs of philosophizing and defending the community, they quietly go about building their family. 
Sheep are tireless and valued workers with the ability to spend hours on monotonous tasks. Skilled at taking direction, their ability to concentrate makes them outstanding accountants, research assistants or secretaries. Theyare rarely found in leadership roles and would even turn down a promotion if it were to remove them from the safety of the herd.

Might also be a beaver or bison.


----------



## Barak (Apr 20, 2010)

Wild Dog   *Genus and Species:* 
_Canis canidae_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A tribe of wild dogs_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Policework 
Engineer 
Military 
Journalist  
Academic 
Running 
Writing  
Horse riding 
Surfing the net _ 
*Famous Wild Dogs* 
_ Martina Navratilova 
Vladimir Lenin

_  Most people who meet a wild dog are struck by its energetic, demonstrative and restless behavior. This mid-sized individual differs from its domestic dog and wolf cousins in a number of notable ways: it is physically more powerful than the dog and its social structure differs dramatically from that of the lone wolf. It is difficult to describe the wild dog's personality without explaining it in terms of its pack of friends, for wild dogs don't see themselves as rugged individualists but rather as members of a social team that demands constant bonding and cooperation. 
 Reliable in a crisis, wild dogs are charitable to those in need and have a strong sense of social justice. They are dependable and generous to a fault, but there is a darker side to their character. If they believe they have been wronged, they'll carry a grudge for a long time and punish the offender by withdrawing otherwise unconditional support. 
  Although they are not a natural leaders, wild dogs are popular and well liked and their indomitable sense of adventure attracts others who appreciate living on the edge. They were not blessed with a particularly handsome face, but their trim body is well conditioned by athletic endeavors and they take pride in their appearance. 
  As is typical of a carnivorous personality, wild dogs love to travel and choose to vacation in stimulating environments where they can expand their understanding of the world. They become restless when they haven't taken a vacation in a while. 
  Thinking of bringing that new invention of yours to the market? Put a wild dog in charge. No one can take an idea and run with it better than this hardy individual. Its powers of endurance and canine enthusiasm make for such a powerful combination that wild dogs are consistently amongst the highest wage earners. So why don't they simply run their own businesses and reap the rewards? Well for one thing, they don't possess the leadership and entrepreneurial talents of their canine cousins. Instead, by concentrating on relationship building and teamwork, wild dogs achieve the kind of job satisfaction that no salary can replace. 
 Wild dogs are highly principled individuals although they take a while before placing their trust in others. Employers should give them a lot of freedom since they do not perform well in structured environments. When it comes to stamina, they are without equal and are usually the first to arrive and the last to leave. Versatile in their skills, their sharp minds can adapt to almost any environment.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a mole.

It suggests I pursue a career in grave digging.

Swell.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

Porcupine   *Genus and species:* 
_Hystrix cristata_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A prickle of porcupines_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Collections agent 
Bureaucrat  
Administrator 
Politician 
Reading 
Painting  
Movies 
Gossip  
Photography _ 
*Famous Porcupines* 
_ Don Rickles 
Joan Rivers 
Bobcat Goldthwaite

_  Porcupines are physically small individuals with an over-abundance of  attitude. Probably due to their lack of self-esteem, they have a  tendency to seek comfort by putting others down and wit, sarcasm and  ridicule are the primary weapons of its oftentimes disagreeable  personality. Its reputation as a backstabber is somewhat undeserved,  although it has no problem with gossiping about friends and foe alike.  
  In defense of the porcupine's actions, its barbs are not designed to  cause permanent harm. Instead, they're intended as a preemptive attack  to protect its own sensitive feelings, and if anyone is wounded by its  thorny words the porcupine is quick to come to its victim's aid.  
  Like other rodent personalities, porcupines are opportunists and are  resourceful and creative in their endeavors. Adept at taking advantage  of others' mistakes, they are the first to jump on the bandwagon when an  opportunity arises.  
  With their consciously minimalist lifestyle, porcupines' financial needs  are limited to the bare essentials of living and their homes are  unadorned but functional.  
  Unambiguous loners, porcupines prefer jobs that reward individual effort  and avoid manual labor or work that demands mental concentration.  However, if it's lucky enough to find a job that requires a biting  tongue, it performs above the call of duty. 
  The porcupine displays the characteristically sharp mind and  opportunistic lifestyle of the rodent personalities, but unable to  function successfully in social situations it is limited in its career  choices. Of course, a job like postal worker, DMV employee, and IRS  agent, matches its prickly personality perfectly. 


I hate these things.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=otter

Haha, no way.



> Otter
> 
> Genus and Species:
> Amblonyx cinerea
> ...



I'm not exactly a team-player or optimistic, though.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 20, 2010)

> Zebra
> Genus and Species:
> Equus burchelli
> 
> ...



Peculiar. Rudy Giuliani? Fuck this quiz. And how does Karaoke go with this set up? Fuck.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 20, 2010)

:V



> Mountain Goat
> 
> *Genus and Species:*
> Oreamnos americanus
> ...



:V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

I took it again and....



> Weasel   *Genus and Species:*
> _Mustela nivalis_
> *Collective Term:*
> _A sneak of weasels_
> ...



If I can't be a fox, a weasel is close enough.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Shit.

*Fox*
Genus and Species: 
Vulpes vulpes

Collective Term: 
A skulk of foxes

Careers and Hobbies 
Computer programmer 
Lawyer 
Doctor 
Advertising 
Chess 
Gambling 
Debating 
Jeopardy

The fox is very much a creature of the night and is, along with its dog relatives, the most gregarious of the carnivores. Their agile minds are always active, and although they never intend to harm others foxes have developed a reputation for slyness and manipulation. The female of the species is called a vixen for good reason: With her sharp mind and equally sharp tongue, she is best left alone when angry.

Appealing, cerebral and of average size, the fox is a close relative of both the wolf and dog personalities and displays typical canine qualities of loyalty, passion and creativity. Largely misunderstood to be a shy, retreating individual, it's the fox's unique stature as a small carnivore that defines its survival strategy. Because it cannot succeed in the world using brute force alone, it must rely on its sharp mind and engaging personality to garner resources. Consequently it spends a lot of time in its head, giving the impression that it's trying to outsmart its friends. The fox is often surprised to learn that its intellectual pursuits are intimidating.

Foxes are fussy eaters and feed on a wide range of foods. With an appreciation for the finer things in life, they demand quality in entertainment, food, and friends. A love for exploration is mixed with enjoyment in overcoming challenges, and foxes are often out climbing mountains or journeying to exotic, forbidden places.

Flamboyance is usually not the fox's style, preferring to remain inconspicuous in choose subtlety and cunning over brute strength. They live in small, cozy environments and their houses are usually organized and neat. As a hunter personality, foxes are in good physical shape and enjoy sports that challenge their mind and body.

Foxes are typically successful in the workplace, but their competitiveness and ambition sometimes make coworkers feel belittled. They would never deliberately take advantage of others, but their single-mindedness often blinds them to their feelings. So they thrive in their own businesses and like to surround themselves with family and friends in these ventures. Although they demand consensus in all decisions, they dominate discussions and steer the plans to reflect their own agenda. Competent in a wide range of fields, foxes are particularly well suited for a career as computer programmers, lawyers, doctors or professional chess players.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Shit.
> 
> *Fox*
> Genus and Species:
> ...



Please tell me how you got that result.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Please tell me how you got that result.



I answered the qeustions honestly in regards to myself. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

>.>


*Wolf *

Genus and Species: 
Canis Lupus 

*Collective Term: *
A pack of wolves 

*Careers and Hobbies *
Law enforcement 
Soldier 
Medical fields 
Trial Lawyer 
Team sports 
Outdoor activities 
Theater 
Debating 
*
Famous Wolves *
Christian Slater 
Bill Clinton 
Hillary Clinton 



The rugged wolf is athletic, good-looking and brimming with self-confidence. A close relative of the domestic dog, it is stronger and more aggressive, managing to generate notoriety wherever it marks its territory. The wolf's dark reputation is mainly due to jealousy of its consistent success in work and romance. A wolf in full stride is quite impressive. Firing orders at subordinates while on the phone to customers, no one can get the job done quite as efficiently as the wolf. 

With an innate understanding of the value of teamwork, it's always ready to take its place in the chain of command either as leader or as simply a member of the pack. When a wolf decides to innovate, it makes sure that it has the backing of a capable team. The wolf is clear-headed and strong-minded, always willing to compromise in the interests of getting a job done. 

Wolves are facially expressive and readily communicate their emotional states with body language. They work hard at developing their social relationships, although unlike their cousin the dog they are quick to anger when they sense threats to the social order. When confrontations occurs, they sometimes react suddenly and violently, barking displeasure at offending subordinates. Close companions know to avoid their biting tongue until they resume their normal gregarious behavior. 

Wolves are intensely ambitious and never shy from hard work. Socially adept, they function well in leadership and management roles as well as in jobs requiring vision and strength of character. Being a natural motivator, their instinctive understanding of group dynamics serves them well in goal-oriented tasks. 

As bosses, wolves demand absolute loyalty and they provide the same allegiance to their employees. Their ability to perform under pressure helps them attain the highest executive levels, and with strong communication instincts they maintain a constant stream of notes, letters, and email to coworkers. Their instinctive understanding of the chain of command makes wolves excellent soldiers or law enforcement officers.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

I love how people hate this thread because it makes them look unfavorable. You guys are on a furry forum. A furry forum that has a very active thread where people post their worst traits.

So yeah. Deal.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> I love how people hate this thread because it makes them look unfavorable. You guys are on a furry forum. A furry forum that has a very active thread where people post their worst traits.
> 
> So yeah. Deal.



Considering the other threads with gratutious amounts of faggotry, this thread is not so bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sable

Genus and Species:* 
_Hippotragus niger niger _ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A refinement of sable_ 
*
Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Financier 
Stockbroker  
Manager 
CEO 
Fast cars 
Team sports  
Fine art 
Music _ 
*
Famous Sables* 
_ Liam Neeson 
Brooke Shields 
Pierce Brosnan _ 
   Think of Coach Pat Riley when you think of the sable. Cool and confident - if not a little over-polished - sables are the most graceful of the herbivorous personalities. With their outstanding physical presence and successful work ethic, they enjoy the universal admiration from colleagues and friends. Dapper in dress and noble in bearing, their tastes and lifestyle are refined and restrained and they disapprove of flashy or ostentatious behavior in any form. 
  Attractive to the opposite sex and popular with their own, sables create a sense of well-being in those who surround them. There is a downside to this adulation however, for the sable sometimes feels pressured into leadership roles that it has no desire to fill, and even though it's not known to be particularly soft-hearted it's the first person to help someone in need. 
 When life's obstacles are not sufficiently challenging sables set even higher personal goals and, with boundless energy, subject themselves to a vigorous regimen of biking, running, or hiking. Whether tooling around in a sports car or simply running on the beach, speed holds a special fascination, and sables love nothing more than the feel of wind in their hair. 
  In business, sables are admired for their excellent negotiation skills and their ability to make courageous decisions. Because of the ease of which they earn money, they tend to be profligate in their spending habits and don't hesitate to spend money on leisure activities. 
  Sables fiercely protect their hard earned reputation for integrity, taking pride in their ability to make business deals with just a handshake. They are cautious about giving that trust to others, however, which further aggravates their reputation for taking themselves too seriously. 
  Sables have a particular distaste for routine of any kind, and their work must always be demanding and fast paced. As a high-powered salesperson, stock-broker or manager they are consistently in the top echelons of their field and should avoid jobs that have little chance for advancement.
*
Kinda sounds odd to me.
Does not really fit all too well In the career desires at least.
*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 21, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Peculiar. Rudy Giuliani? Fuck this quiz. And how does Karaoke go with this set up? Fuck.



_Kwa!_


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

The noble Beaver (the irony is not lost on me)

*Genus and species:* 
_Castor canadensis_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A business of beavers_ 
*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Engineer 
Naval Officer 
Manager 
Judge 
Gardening 
Woodworking 
  Collecting 
Sewing _ 
*Famous Beavers* 
_ Jimmy Carter 
Alexander Graham Bell

_I could also be a Bat or Sheep   Between the three, I'd rather be a bat ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

Hehehehe. Chasing Beaver....'s beaver.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

This is pretty fitting:

 Fox*Genus and Species:* 
_Vulpes vulpes_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A skulk of foxes_


*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Computer programmer 
Lawyer  
Doctor 
Advertising 
Chess 
Gambling  
Debating
Jeopardy _ 
  The fox is very much a creature of the night and is, along with its dog relatives, the most gregarious of the carnivores. Their agile minds are always active, and although they never intend to harm others foxes have developed a reputation for slyness and manipulation. The female of the species is called a vixen for good reason: With her sharp mind and equally sharp tongue, she is best left alone when angry.

  Appealing, cerebral and of average size, the fox is a close relative of both the wolf and dog personalities and displays typical canine qualities of loyalty, passion and creativity. Largely misunderstood to be a shy, retreating individual, it's the fox's unique stature as a small carnivore that defines its survival strategy. Because it cannot succeed in the world using brute force alone, it must rely on its sharp mind and engaging personality to garner resources. Consequently it spends a lot of time in its head, giving the impression that it's trying to outsmart its friends. The fox is often surprised to learn that its intellectual pursuits are intimidating.

 Foxes are fussy eaters and feed on a wide range of foods. With an appreciation for the finer things in life, they demand quality in entertainment, food, and friends. A love for exploration is mixed with enjoyment in overcoming challenges, and foxes are often out climbing mountains or journeying to exotic, forbidden places. 

  Flamboyance is usually not the fox's style, preferring to remain inconspicuous in choose subtlety and cunning over brute strength. They live in small, cozy environments and their houses are usually organized and neat. As a hunter personality, foxes are in good physical shape and enjoy sports that challenge their mind and body.

  Foxes are typically successful in the workplace, but their competitiveness and ambition sometimes make coworkers feel belittled. They would never deliberately take advantage of others, but their single-mindedness often blinds them to their feelings. So they thrive in their own businesses and like to surround themselves with family and friends in these ventures. Although they demand consensus in all decisions, they dominate discussions and steer the plans to reflect their own agenda. Competent in a wide range of fields, foxes are particularly well suited for a career as computer programmers, lawyers, doctors or professional chess players.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

So a fox according to the test is what every fox in the fandom generally is not?


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I'm not the stereotypical fox the fandom would have me be, But the above fox description is pretty much 95% accurate on me.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

I am a pug.
THEREFORE I DO NOT QUALIFY,


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 22, 2010)

There for, you fail. So there.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 22, 2010)

Otter 
*Genus and Species:* 
_Amblonyx cinerea_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A prank of otters_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_Engineering _
_Pro Sport _
_Medical _
_Design _
_Computers _
_Mathematics _
_Surfing the Web _
_Swimming _
_Cuddling _
_Reading _
*Famous Otters* 
_Leonardo DiCaprio _
_Meg Ryan _
_Jennifer Aniston _
_Goldi Hawn _

Otters are petite, engaging creatures overflowing with positive energy. Intelligent and bright, they are also popular, eminently lovable and display the highly developed social skills that typify the small carnivores. Otters mix easily with a wide range of animal personalities. 
Lazy? Let's just say easily distracted. Life has so many diversions for the otter that it's impossible to predict how it will fill its day. But when an otter gets focused on a problem, its keen intelligence rises to the challenge and it will not give up until the nut is cracked. 
Otters feel entitled to the good things in life and a general sense of well being gives them the confidence to not have to save for the future. A lover who wants to impress an otter should know that otters love to eat out and have a predictable penchant for sushi. 
Although intelligent and witty, otters have a tendency to suffer from self-doubt and fear of failure can prevent them from living up to their true potential. Still, they are a great problem solvers, with the ability to spend endless hours on abstract or practical challenges. As workers, they are dedicated and capable and always eager for a chance to prove themselves. 
Their determination makes otters valuable employees, and although they often feel that their contributions are undervalued they would rather accept lower pay than risk confrontations in their workplace. 
Although they are fine motivators otters avoid taking leadership roles, performing better in group situations with their social skills coming in handy when counseling coworkers through their problems. Their dexterous hands are useful in a wide range of careers, and they're ideally suited for work in engineering, advertising, and design.

It also says Bat and Snake.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hehehehe. Chasing Beaver....'s beaver.




*laughs*  Here we go...


----------



## Shaui (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol, it says I'm a freaking sheep! XD

EDIT: I looked at the complete animal list, no raccoons anywhere 3:


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

Genus and species: 
Hystrix cristata

Collective Term: 
A prickle of porcupines

Careers and Hobbies 
Collections agent 
Bureaucrat 
Administrator 
Politician 
Reading 
Painting 
Movies 
Gossip 
Photography Famous Porcupines 
Don Rickles 
Joan Rivers 
Bobcat Goldthwaite


AWWW MAAAAN. >:/ porcupines is boring... but still cutish.


----------



## CookiieCyanide (Apr 23, 2010)

Wtf :| I got a peacock.. I don't see it, but, okie dokie.. I'll try again. :\ Oh, & I might also be a dog or a swan. Nothx.

Edit: K, now I'm a bat. No matter what I change, I'm a bat. yay?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 23, 2010)

Zebra.

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Scientist 
Accountant  
Football referee 
Legal system 
Basketball 
Tennis  
*Karaoke *
Horse-riding_

Hell yeah.




> These strong shouldered quadrupeds are closely related to horse  personalities. But since zebras have evolved in the competitive  environment of the African plains, they've developed a tougher exterior  and more aggressive demeanor than their cousins.
> Those that come into contact with the zebra find it to be a *powerfully  loyal and intelligent friend**.* *Its black and white nature shuns the gray  zones of compromise* and its decided idealism is incapable of accepting  defeat in an argument. Zebras *find it difficult to be punctual when it  comes to meeting commitments that have little value to them, and close  examination of this trait reveals the subtle arrogance that pervades the  zebra's personality.  *
> *While its behavior might be construed as selfish, the zebra is generally  appalled to discover that others have perceived it to be egotistical.* *Zebras always expect to be given the benefit of the doubt and are  perpetually on the offensive when it comes to setting the record  straight with regard to their motives.*
> *Wild and untamable, zebras have quite an aggressive streak and their  enormous self-confidence gives them an unusually swaggering gait.* Quick  to anger, a zebra's temper often gets the better of it and they are  considered so volatile that even lion personalities will think twice  before accosting them. *However, they rarely initiate these  confrontations and are peaceable and self-contained if left alone.* *Zebras have a tendency to view the world in black and white and have a  strong sense of right and wrong.* *Unlike their horse cousins, they are  unwilling to be saddled with the burdens of others and insist that  everyone carry his or her own weight. *
> ...


Blue is accurate.

Red I disagree with.



> Their love for  things tangible makes it unlikely that they'll excel in the arts,


Heh heh.

I'm in an art program.

This statement might still be correct.

I have been called an illustrator instead of an artist.

And I tend to stay away from painting with really bright colors.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Lol, it says I'm a freaking sheep! XD
> 
> EDIT: I looked at the complete animal list, no raccoons anywhere 3:



At least you're delicious and I can make a decent coat after my meal.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> At least you're delicious and I can make a decent coat after my meal.



Sheep are for wolves.

Go back to your chickens and rabbits.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sheep are for wolves.
> 
> Go back to your chickens and rabbits.



Damn, alright then.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 23, 2010)

Bat   *Order:* 
_Chiroptera_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A cauldron of bats_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Psychiatrist 
Artist 
Social Worker 
Archeologist   
Writer 
Musician  
Socializing 
Philosophy  _ 
*Famous Bats* 
_ Nostradamus 
Gypsy Rose Lee

_Huh. I'm in the same group as a charlatan and a stripper. Interesting. Incidentally, I toyed with the idea of having my "fursona" be a bat, but then I realised that I don't really understand the concept of a fursona, so just turned it into a character.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 23, 2010)

Apparently I'm an Owl....

*Owl*
Genus and Species: 
Tyto alba

*Collective Term:* 
A parliament of owls

*Careers and Hobbies:* 
Bank manager 
Judge 
Diplomat 
Head of state 
Reading 
Debating 
Chess 
Philosophy

*Famous Owls:* 
Nelson Mandela 
Oprah Winfrey 
Abraham Lincoln

Edit: It said I might be a wolf or wild dog, I'll take one of those two lol


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Apr 25, 2010)

Apparently I'm an otter... I guess that's not too bad, but not my first choice.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Apparently I'm an otter... I guess that's not too bad, but not my first choice.


 *puts hand up for high five*


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2010)

*Badger

Genus and Species:*
Taxidea taxus

*Collective Term:*
A cete of badgers

*Careers and Hobbies*
Engineer
Soldier
Reporter
Police
Basketball
Gambling
Golfing
Hunting
Fishing
Debating

_Badgers are closely related to weasel personalities and share the same range as their cousins the skunks. What distinguishes them from their relatives is their extraordinary physical and emotional strength and tenacious approach to life's challenges. Good looking, small to medium sized individuals, they walk and talk as if they own the world and their powerfully built bodies and dominating personalities back down for no one, not even the much larger personality of the lion. They will confidently enter the territory of others -- woe betide anyone who blocks their path.

Like most carnivores, badgers stay in shape with regular physical activity and are well dressed and precisely groomed. They enjoy all sports and their competitive natures drive them to the edges of their abilities. Because of their small size, they sometimes feel the need to assert themselves to gain the respect accorded the larger carnivores. However, the badger's tendency to bite off more than it can chew often results in an overestimation of its capabilities. With the heart of a tiger, tenacity is both their greatest asset and biggest downfall.

Badger personalities seldom find time for the finer pleasures of life. Art and literature are considered distracting to the pursuit of resources, and their reading habits are usually confined to light fiction or popular action novels.
Badgers are almost always successful in business but often find themselves over their head. Towering ambitions cause them to make sweeping plans without considering the finer details of the exercise. With such an abundance of self-confidence, badgers sometimes rush headlong into overwhelming situations and are forced to burrow their way out. Even so, they never go down without a fight.

The badger is highly regarded as a leader, especially by the smaller animal personalities, but their physical stature can limit political ambitions. This doesn't deter them from running races they are destined to lose, however. Like their cousin the weasel, badgers are opportunists and sometimes team up in business with the more thoughtful animal personalities to help offset their impetuous nature. As a salesperson, they have few equals. Jobs requiring a high degree of proactive selling are ideally suited for the badger's get-up-and-go personality. As managers they are somewhat overbearing, but nonetheless fair and rational. They don't exhibit much of an ego and with their head down, rooting for opportunities, badgers always generate a great deal of respect from their peers._


----------



## Rainami (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=owl

=\


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

Snake


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Gunnar the Fang said:


> Apparently I'm an otter... I guess that's not too bad, but not my first choice.



You have the makings of a mod.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Apr 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *puts hand up for high five*



*high fives* 

These handful of questions aside I still think I'd be more like a coyote, but apparently their not popular enough to exist.



atrakaj said:


> You have the makings of a mod.



Yeah, if only I had the ability to even remotely care about all the drama that starts on this site, much less actual get dragged into.

And by the logic of the quiz, they are all anti-social, lazy and afraid to leave the comfort of their homes...


----------



## VersusMe (Apr 29, 2010)

By God...

*Walrus*

*Genus and Species:* 
_Odobenus rosmarus_

*Collective Term:* 
_A suet of walrus_


*Careers and Hobbies* 
_ Food inspector 
Store manager  
Government worker 
Actor 
Watching TV 
Babysitting  
Dinner parties 
Playing cards

_ 
*Famous Walruses* 
_ Drew Carey 
Roseanne Barr 
Wilford Brimley 
Boris Yeltsin

_ _These apparently benign individuals are usually easy to recognize. When you think of walruses, think of those large people sunning their perfectly rounded bellies at the beach. Or just think of Wilford Brimley. Either way, the walrus is that ruddy uncle at the family reunion who dispenses charm and off-color jokes like donuts. 
_

_Ahh, donuts! Walruses have an unrelenting sweet tooth and a weakness for home cooking, and though they might seem comfortable with their roly-poly physiques one shouldn't overdo the teasing. Underneath that thick skin is a surprisingly sensitive spirit. But still, it's difficult to embarrass a walrus. Nothing in life is taken so seriously that it cannot be laughed at. Its infectious love for life contaminates everyone who has unprotected encounters with this hearty beast. 
_

_Walruses are not to be trifled with however, and as good-natured as they appear they can be cantankerous and aggressive when slighted. Mostly however, their bark is worse than their bite and their big-hearted natures soon reassert themselves. _
_Although it is accustomed to large groups of people, the walrus is self-contained and respects the privacy of others. It is happiest when surrounded by the comforts of home and feels little need to travel far afield. 
_

_ Although walruses perceive work to be a complete waste of time, they are methodical and consistent employees and perform best in jobs demanding reliability and an understanding of the big picture. They function poorly under deadlines and prefer careers that enable them to work at your own pace, particularly as engineers, government workers, food inspectors or managers. _


That's... scarily accurate...


----------

